# Mushy canned beans - ideas?



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I canned dried beans for the first time yesterday. They were Great Northerns, soaked overnight, which may really have been around 16 hrs and then brought up to a boil before loading in quart jars. I added garlic powder and dried herbs.

Was so excited to try them (I love white beans with garlic and herbs as a side dish) that I opened a jar for dinner. When I heated them up on the stove they turned to total mush, were basically refried beans.

I've read some of the threads on here about beans, some of you put dried beans directly into the jar, others follow the guidelines above. I'd love to know how your beans turn out texture wise, if you have any tips etc.

I live at 2800 feet, have a weighted canner, so I canned them at 15 lbs for 90 minutes. If I had a dial gauge I could can at 12 lbs, does anyone know if those few pounds make a big difference in texture?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I found some more threads since posting this this morning. Looks like this is a common problem and somewhat dependent on the bean itself. 

A Master Food Preserver/ Food Safety Advisor suggested adding Pickle Crisp to each jar, that's what the commercial canners use. Anyone do this?


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I haven't figured it out yet. I go through the same process with soaking, then cooking a bit before canning. So far I've done white beans (small), black beans and small red, and sometimes they are soft, sometimes not. This will be an interesting post to follow to hear some suggestions from the pros.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I've only canned pinto and red beans which are larger beans. I presoak, then bring to a boil, turn down heat and simmer for 30 minutes. They haven't been mushy, but I 'm at a very low altitude and process at 10 pounds.

I had a problem with large lima beans almost falling apart in a regular, not canned, chicken stew. Researched and found tip about salting heavily at the beginning of cooking. Sets the skins to keep from falling off and makes beans firmer. Cooks Illustrated suggests soaking beans in a heavy brine solution, then rinsing well prior to regular cooking. This was more for flavor, but would also be a way to perhaps keep beans from softening too much. You could also try only soaking for 12 hours. When time gets away from me, I drain and rinse soaked beans and hold in the refrigerator until I'm ready to cook. 

Hope you find the solution.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I do mine dry and they turn out great. 1/2 cup dry bean in a pint jar, 1/4 teaspoon salt, and then fill with boiling water. Process at 10 pounds for 75 minutes.

We go through a lot of beans and I have canned black beans, kidney beans, great northern, and pinto beans with great success. I plan to try garbanzos soon too since I like to make hummus.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I had the same problem last year when I did garbonzo beans. I followed the jar soak method and they were overcooked to my taste. I'm going to try canning them unsoaked next time. Will post back with the results, when I finally do it.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm going to do a test with pickle crisp (calcium chloride), found some on Amazon. Maybe I'll do pinto beans, that way if they're mushy I have refrieds!

I'm a little hesitant not to soak them as I read that beans are one of the higher risk foods for botulism. But I was also thinking of just doing a quick soak as they are never as soft as soaking overnight.

Or I could just start stocking up on beans and can them in a few years when they are old and hard!


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I do mine dry too, in quart jars. One cup dry beans, salt if desired, fill the jar with water and pressure can 10 pounds for 100 minutes. Easy peasy and they come out perfect every time.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

you started with dry beans then you cooked and canned them? why not just store them dry?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

tentance said:


> you started with dry beans then you cooked and canned them? why not just store them dry?


Convenience! And way cheaper than buying canned beans. Last night we had awesome taco's, heated up a pint of canned taco meat and a can of black beans. 

For soups I still soak from scratch, but for side dishes I use canned beans.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Vosey said:


> I'd love to know how your beans turn out texture wise, if you have any tips etc.


I just put some pintos on to soak overnight to can Chili con Carne tomorrow. 

Here's a video from America's Test kitchen that explains how brining beans helps. This a more detailed explanation than was in my "Slow Cooker Revolution" and addresses the issue of mushy and mealy beans.
http://www.americastestkitchenfeed....4/the-importance-of-brining-your-beans-video/


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I just tried some seasoned beans, canned from dry, to fill up my canner with quarts of Ckn stock. Can't wait to try them! Did 2qts ea of blk and pinto. I got the recipe fom this board.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Vosey said:


> I found some more threads since posting this this morning. Looks like this is a common problem and somewhat dependent on the bean itself.
> 
> A Master Food Preserver/ Food Safety Advisor suggested adding Pickle Crisp to each jar, that's what the commercial canners use. Anyone do this?


I was going to suggest calcium chloride...I use it in my canned taters, it does help. If you choose to use it, back of the salt.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> I was going to suggest calcium chloride...I use it in my canned taters, it does help. If you choose to use it, back of the salt.


Thanks, I was wondering if it would make them taste saltier, I'm not a big salt person. 

I ordered some pickle crisp from Amazon so am ready for my experiment. My MIL has been here 2 weeks and through this next weekend and I've had no chance to can. I'm in canning withdrawal! It's actually disturbing how anxious I am getting to get back to my canning....


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Vosey said:


> Thanks, I was wondering if it would make them taste saltier, I'm not a big salt person.
> 
> I ordered some pickle crisp from Amazon so am ready for my experiment. My MIL has been here 2 weeks and through this next weekend and I've had no chance to can. I'm in canning withdrawal! It's actually disturbing how anxious I am getting to get back to my canning....


In fact, I would omit the salt...you can always add it later!

If you can find just plain food grade calcium chloride it maybe cheaper then buying "pickle crisp". It's also sold as a pool chemical...if you are a risk taker you could use that.


----------

